# Not a Golden, but deserves a home



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I know this is not a Golden, but this beautiful dog is getting a bad deal and deserves a good home. Members in the UK, maybe you know someone who would fall in love with this beautiful dog. Personally I think her eyes are stunningly beautiful.

Brightly Colored Eyes Have Kept This Dog in Shelters 7 Years | Dogster


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

No one have any comments? she is available at this shelter:

http://www.teckelsanimalsanctuaries.co.uk/dogs.html


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She's beautiful! I can't believe she hasn't found a furever home :-(


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

7 years in the shelter? Aw, that poor baby. Oh, I hope someone adopts her really soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

I think her eyes are beautiful.
They said they are moving her from Italy to England, for a better chance of adoption.
Seven years in a shelter is awful!!

Brightly Colored Eyes Have Kept This Dog in Shelters 7 Years | Dogster

Brightly Colored Eyes Have Kept This Dog in Shelters 7 Years

Bagheera the black Collie mix is moving from Italy to England for a better chance at adoption.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> I know this is not a Golden, but this beautiful dog is getting a bad deal and deserves a good home. Members in the UK, maybe you know someone who would fall in love with this beautiful dog. Personally I think her eyes are stunningly beautiful.
> 
> Brightly Colored Eyes Have Kept This Dog in Shelters 7 Years | Dogster



You may want to post her in the UK Members group-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/groups/7-uk-golden-lovers.html

Really sad to hear she's been at a shelter for 7 years, hope this pretty girl finds the home she deserves.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

She is beautiful! Her eyes and facial expression so remind me of my passed on 'Thunder'. I am sure he had herding dog in him.


----------

